# This Just Might Make Some Sig People Cry



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

But those grips really held up! LOL! http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2008/12/22/sig-oven-bad-idea/

We can always count on the French for dumb crap like that, right?


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

So he put it in the oven to dry up the cleaning fluid, oils and lubricants?


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Slowfire said:


> So he put it in the oven to dry up the cleaning fluid, oils and lubricants?


Wow, the guy obviously does not know what he's doing. Sad part is he's in charge of other people's safety.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

He put it in a dish washer or something? I can't remember anyone using water when cleaning a gun. Alcohol, other misc cleaning products sure..Water? 

He should be flogged for what he did to a good gun. Release the hounds!


----------



## proguy (Sep 30, 2008)

Figures it is a french man. Proof again they know nothing about guns.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

:smt089 Oh, the horror...the horror.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

Im more impressed that the grip is still in that good of condition than this guys idiocy,,,,,, which is also pretty impressive though. Damn shame about that poor sig,,,, it wanted nothing more than to do its job well :smt1099. See you in heaven little guy :smt083...:smt022..


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I have to admit, I was sort of impressed by that grip, too. What the hell is in that thing that wasn't in the rest of the frame?!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> He put it in a dish washer or something? I can't remember anyone using water when cleaning a gun. Alcohol, other misc cleaning products sure..Water?
> 
> He should be flogged for what he did to a good gun. Release the hounds!


Soap and water works real good for cleaning guns. You simply need to know what temperature to dry them at. Don't forget to apply a coat of light gun oil after the bath.

The French are better known in my neck o the woods for their white flags than gun cleaning skills

Almost forgot:
He must have watched the torture test of an XD on Guns and Ammo TV show. They BBQ'd an XD with insignificant damage. This doesn't say much for Sig's plastic fantastic as compared to an XD.


----------



## Centerfired9mm (Mar 17, 2008)

*Observation*

Since he was French, you know it has been dropped on the ground at least once. Can't even tell after you melt it like that.


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

What a Nimrod I'm glad he's in france and not in my neck of the woods


----------



## sig229 (Nov 22, 2008)

You're right! It's a French thing...


----------



## sig229 (Nov 22, 2008)

oops


----------

